# Sportbootführerschein Binnen / See



## h3nn3 (1. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Boardies, 

ich habe mich dazu entschlossen einen Sportbootführerschein für Binnen und See zu machen. 

Ich bin zeitlich sehr stark eingebunden und würde mir daher das theoretische Wissen im Selbststudium beibringen wollen. 

Alles was ich bisher dazu gefunden habe ist leider schon etwas älter und daher öffne ich nun diesen neuen Thread. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte, wie "einfach" so eine Selbstvorbereitung für die theoretische Prüfung ist? Ich habe vor es mit der HP: online-pruefen.de zu versuchen. 

Was genau ist noch notwendig für die Scheine Binnen und See? Sind es nur die theoretischen Fragen ohne Navigation oder ähnliches? 

Der praktische Teil kommt natürlich noch dazu, das ist mir bewusst. Dafür werde ich natürlich auch 1, 2 Vorbereitungsübungen mit der nähstgelegenen Bootsschule / Motorboot-Club etc. durchführen. 

Was genau kommen für Kosten auf mich zu: Prüfungsanmeldung Binnen & See (Theorie), Prüfungskosten für die Praxis und praktische Vorbereitung. Das müsste alles sein oder?

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten, 

LG h3nn3   #h


----------



## schwedenklausi (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein Binnen / See*

http://www.tim-koester.de/

schwedenklausi


----------



## Ruffneck (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein Binnen / See*

Moin,

habe letztes Jahr im Juni in der örtlichen Bootsschule beide Scheine gemacht.

Zuerst Prüfung SBF-See, 2 Wochen später SBF-Binnen.

Bei der SBF-See Prüfung muss in der Theorie eine Navigationsaufgabe zeichnerisch/rechnerisch gelöst werden.

Ich hatte dann noch 6 Fahrstunden für die Praxis.

Kosten lagen bei etwa 800€ insgesamt(Material+Fahrstunden+Prüfgebühr etc.).

Ich persönlich würde es wieder in der Fahrschule machen, ist mir doch lieber den Fahrlehrer auch mal was fragen zu können  !

Grüße


----------



## allegoric (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein Binnen / See*

Ich habe beide Scheine mit der Software boatdriver gemacht https://www.boatdriver.de/ . Die ist wirklich genial und deckt das gesamte Theoriewissen ab von den theoretischen Fragen bis hin zu den Navigations und Zeichaufgaben. Ist richtig genial und kann ich nur empfehlen. Schneller, einfacher kriegst es nicht hin. Mein Kumpel und ich haben auch auf Anhieb die 4 Prüfungen (2xprakt. 2x Theorie), die wir zeitl. voneinadner getrennt absolviert haben, bestanden. Also so schlecht kann das nicht sein. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir aber definitiv noch praktische Stunden geben lassen für die Manöver. Wir hatten Glück und es  gab das Boat Driver angebot jeweils für 150€ zusammen mit Übungsstunden in einer Bootsschule in Magdeburg. Das scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. Dort haben die eben einem noch die prakt. Manöver gezeigt. Das kann man aber auch in jeder anderen Bootsschule erfragen. Da geht maximal 1 Tag drauf. Wenn man das gezeigt bekommen hat, kann man sich auch noch einmal das eigene Boot schnappen oder wie wir eins ausleihen und die Manöver ordentlich üben. Das ist im Fluss teilweise gar nicht so leicht, wenn man nicht weiß was zu tun ist. Für die um 1 Jahr versetzte Binnenscheinprüfung haben wir uns dann hier in Leipzig in einer Bootsschule nur noch für die Prüfung angemeldet und die absolviert. Da musste auch nichts mehr groß gemacht werden außer dem verkürzten Theorieteil der Binnenprüfung, die aber Boat Driver einwandfrei abdeckt.

Es macht auch immer Sinn zuerst den Seeschein und dann den Binnenschein zu absolvieren. Man erspart sich eine prakt. Prüfung. Das lag glaube ich daran, dass es bei See ein oder zwei Manöver mehr gibt als bei Binnen. Irgendwie so war das. Auf jeden Fall Seeschein zuerst machen. Auf keinen Fall gleichzeitig, das ist zu viel Input, wenn man wie ich Vollzeit arbeitet und nebenbei studiert.

Ich würde nie die Scheine vor Ort machen. Sich da wochenlang hinzusetzen und das Ohr abkauen zu lassen, hätte ich keine Lust. Obwohl ich denke, dass die Bootsschulen das sehr gut rüberbringen. Aber ich bin selbst nicht so der Zuhörertyp und versuche es am liebsten gleich so praktisch wie möglich und dann lerne, wenn ich gerade Lust dazu habe. Dafür ist Boat Driver genial.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

EDIT 1:
Kosten: Software für Binnen+See: 84€; Navigationsbesteck 15€; Prüfungsanmeldung je ca 70-80€, Hausarztbescheinigung 15-20€; Stunde in Bootsschule (ortsabhängig); Motorbootleihe; 50-60€

Ich bin damals mit 450€ hingekommen samt Übernachtung, mehrstündiger Leihe, Aufenthalt in Bootsschule usw.. Ich kann es aber nicht mehr genau sagen, kann auch 500 gewesen sein, aber es war ja auch Binnen und See.

EDIT 2:
Klar kann man die Fragen auch online direkt prüfen, aber im Grunde ist das vermittelte Wissen ja auhc wichtig, um es dann korrekt anwenden zu können. Angebote wie von Schwedenklausi gepostet, ist ganz nett, habe ich auch genutzt, aber dort fehlt dann halt das Drumherum, was zum sicheren Fahren auf den Wasserstraßen notwendig ist. Spätestens wenn man dann auf Boot in engen Straßen rumkurvt und ein fetter Kahn kommt, sollte man wissen wer was wann darf und v.a. wie.


----------



## bootszander (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein Binnen / See*

allegoric  gut geschrieben. Und keine angst so schwehr ist er nun auch wieder nicht. Wie er geschrieben hat erst den see-schein machen , ist besser. 
Und noch ein tip die hubzeichen gut einprägen. Vor allem im ausland muss gehubt werden wenn die schleusen geöfnet werden sollen. 
Und im fluss, mann über bord-übung immer von unten (stromab) anfahren. Wobei das anfahren nicht wörtlich zu nehmen ist. 

Scherz: kennst du schon den unterschied zwischen einer kleinen und großen tonne?
Nein, die kleine macht bing
und die große boing. 

Keine angst das wird schon, wir haben es auch alle geschafft.


----------



## honeybee (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein Binnen / See*

Ich hatte mir einfach die kompletten Prüfungsbögen für SBF Binnen gekauft und jeden Bogen auswendig gelernt.


----------



## AFE (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein Binnen / See*

Hab das gerade in Berlin gemacht. Wir haben einen 2 Tages Kurs gemacht mit Theorie und Praxis. Die Theorie haben wir danach via App gelernt. Einfach die Fragen auswendig lernen und gut ist es. Denke man braucht so 5-10h. 

Grüße Alex

Ps. Wir haben nur binnen gemacht.


----------



## Inni (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein Binnen / See*

Alex,

ist das eine freie App?


----------

